# not fair not fair not fair....



## xxpinkfunxx (Oct 14, 2007)

Shoki passed this morning...

Before bed each night i stop and say my night nights to my babies
i put my hand in to give him a lil scratch and he climbed on as best he could 
took one look at him and knew
sat with him on the couch till about 5am
till he seemed agitated with me for some reason he kept trying to hide from me even tho moving looked like a task for him at that point, so I said good night and put him to bed 
an hour later hes curled up half in his little house

might sound nuts but he just didnt wanna go in front of me.


today is just horrible.


----------



## songfornemo (Jan 1, 2008)

Oh - I'm so sorry to hear of your loss 

They are so precious. I am sure he didn't want you to see him go but he knew it was his time. 

Just remember that he passed peacefully and remember your last moment together.

*hugs*

SFN~x


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

Poor Shoki but you loved him to the end and he must have felt it coming but wanted to be alone. That's OK, you have respected him in this and that is very valuable. Cherish his memory. I don't think they really leave us but stay with us in spirit.


----------



## xxpinkfunxx (Oct 14, 2007)

He didnt even get to see Ralph and Moos first birthday which is on sunday. Shoki was a stud from the get go....makin babies as soon as he could lol.

Service will be held later today, he was very loved by all.

I miss him so much he was like my best friend.


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

i'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## BoyzRcrazy (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm so sorry! And I agree with begoodtoanimals in that you respected his wishes. I had a Siberian Husky with an inoperable tumor on her heart valve. She hid from me often when she started getting weaker. It was as if she couldn't face me. We had some good last times, though. I did have to back off a bit, though, and it hurt. 

Shortly after her death I had a dream that she was happy in a beautiful home and was healthy. She was wearing her obedience training gear and was happy and peaceful. (She had been a show dog, which she enjoyed. But what she liked best was formal obedience work.)

Hopefully you will remember, or dream about, or envision his favorite things. And that is so cool!


----------



## bffel3 (Apr 20, 2008)

Aww i'm so sorry! he sounds like a perfect rat!
R.I.P. shoki, may you rest in peace.


----------



## xxpinkfunxx (Oct 14, 2007)

BoyzRcrazy said:


> I'm so sorry! And I agree with begoodtoanimals in that you respected his wishes. I had a Siberian Husky with an inoperable tumor on her heart valve. She hid from me often when she started getting weaker. It was as if she couldn't face me. We had some good last times, though. I did have to back off a bit, though, and it hurt.
> 
> Shortly after her death I had a dream that she was happy in a beautiful home and was healthy. She was wearing her obedience training gear and was happy and peaceful. (She had been a show dog, which she enjoyed. But what she liked best was formal obedience work.)
> 
> Hopefully you will remember, or dream about, or envision his favorite things. And that is so cool!





I did have a dream about him that night funny you mention it...he was sitting atop a massive pile of sunflower seeds munching away and licking his little paws... 

he was amazing. I miss him terribly.

I had a moment yesterday I was having my dinner and decided the babies deserved a treat a lil piece of whatever it was i was eating....I got to the cage and realized I was holding 4 treats but theres was only 3 rats.
I had to just stare at what I was holding and shake my head.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

i've done that. the numbers just don't add up for a little while afterwards. it all very surreal. when lydia and tween passed it was a couple of weeks before i was ale to take down the sick cage. and tween wasn't even in it anymore for the last few days of her life. i keep getting names mixed up every now and then too. for instance i've been caught numerous times calling twix, dust, and dust has been gone for a couple years now. the pain eventually fades but the brain farts seem longer lasting. 

i'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## BoyzRcrazy (Feb 18, 2008)

Yep. "Sitting atop a massive pile of sunflower seeds munching away and licking his little paws..." That is cool. Very cool.


----------



## xxpinkfunxx (Oct 14, 2007)

I just wanna thank you guys for all the kind words, I never thought it would be so hard, I have many animals in my care I love them all very very much, they brighten my darkest days and to lose any of them would/will be painful. losing Shoki first is a horrible thing b/c he was the first rat I welcomed into my heart and my home and the first pet I've lost in a very long time, hopefully I can just use this to remind me how precious life really is.

thank you again. it means a lot to me.


----------



## junior_j (Jan 24, 2008)

Sorry for your loss 
Hugs!
Jess x


----------

